# Extreme deer stand building!



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

A friend of mine sentt me this pic the other day. This has to be on a corporate lease in south Texas or Mexico. Not sure what to think. Kinda takes the fun out of it all.








http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i45/phi214/194_194.jpg


























http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i45/phi214/200_200.jpg


----------



## JCN57 (Feb 25, 2005)

All they need is a bed


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Its been here on this board a time or two. i hunted on a lease once that had two of them about like that. Wasnt too good for hunting but sure looked good.

Charlie


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

If anyone is in need of a base to get started on one like that, this one is available for whoever wants it. Kevin


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

phi214 said:


> If anyone is in need of a base to get started on one like that, this one is available for whoever wants it. Kevin


Where and how much?


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

there have been a many times I wish I had an air conditioner in the blind. That is sweet. If I ever hit the lotto.......


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

Here is another stand that is pushing the envelope.


----------



## phi214 (Jul 17, 2007)

The blind base is for sale.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

phi214 said:


> The blind base is for sale.


Guess you got a lot of I'll come pick it up for free PM's. I asked a few posts up for a price and location. Is it listed in the classifieds? I didn't find it.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

Uhh ... that's for drinking beer and playing poker. No deer was ever killed out of that blind.


----------

